# Network Basic help

## penguinlover

Hi This is my first experience with Gentoo..I am happy with the way the indtallation has gone....The much talked about Kernel compilation was so damned easy!! Unnecessarily people were scaring me! I just need a bit of handholding with respect to network

As per the Wiki I have blindly followed the instructions by adding config_eth0=('dhcpc")

In fact I would want a Wlan0 as I am using Wireless .The Handbook asks to repeat the same for different interfaces (eth1,eth2,wlan0 etc) by giving a symlink( I dont understand this part in Wiki)

I have a broadcom BCM4311 (not so linux friendly!) chipset...

At boot , there is some error thrown regarding the eth0...

I have downloaded the firmware ,b43fwcutter and wireless-tools.. I have also downloaded wicd...

I have emerged openbox and Rox filer and Slim

How do I get the Wireless up?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of find /etc/init.d -name 'net*' -ls ; nl /etc/conf.d/net; ip l?

You say you added config_eth0=('dhcpc").  Is this a typo?  The correct spelling is dhcp, without a trailing c.

----------

## pigeon768

 *penguinlover wrote:*   

> As per the Wiki I have blindly followed the instructions by adding config_eth0=('dhcpc")

  Should be either "dhcp" or "dhcpcd". Needs double quotes on both sides. (you start with a single quote and end with a double quote) Also needs to match whether you've installed net-misc/dhcp or net-misc/dhcpcd.

Also, configuring /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/network typically isn't necessary. If you don't tell it exactly what to do, and you have net-misc/dhcp or net-misc/dhcpcd installed, it will use those to configure the network. I would just leave it blank. It will also automatically use wpa_supplicant to configure the wireless; I'm not familiar with wicd or NetworkManager.  *penguinlover wrote:*   

> In fact I would want a Wlan0 as I am using Wireless .The Handbook asks to repeat the same for different interfaces (eth1,eth2,wlan0 etc) by giving a symlink( I dont understand this part in Wiki)

 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

Where exactly is the hangup in wireless? Try to get as far as you can, and when you hit a stumbling block, tell us exactly what the problem is and what error message you're getting.

Before mucking around with the firmware cutter, emerge 'sys-kernel/linux-firmware'. It has firmware in there for broadcom 43xx cards; if it doesn't have the exact firmware you need, then try the firmware cutter. Also make sure the kernel driver is a module, not built into the kernel.

edit: there's also net-wireless/b43-firmware. Try linux-firmware first; if that doesn't work, do b43-firmware; if that doesn't work, then muck around with the cutter.

----------

## penguinlover

Thanks the problem got solved by itself when I recompiled the kernel again ..I had omitted to enable Broadcom in the wireless drivers..Once it was recompiled, everything is working properly now.

----------

